# Hello all



## davethetester

I recognise some names from other forums.

I just thought I'd drop by to say hello


----------



## Guest

:wave: Welcome to FF davethetester


----------



## davethetester

Hi Lauri, how you doing ? I wasn't aware all this lot was going on :shock: very nice


----------



## girlofgod

welcome dave

bri


----------



## SKAustin

YEAH BABY, What up Dave????????? Long time mate. How goes it? Welcome


----------



## Guest

davethetester said:


> Hi Lauri, how you doing ? I wasn't aware all this lot was going on :shock: very nice


 I am great dave.. glad you could join us on FF


----------



## davethetester

Hello bri, pleased to meet you.

Steve ........ how ya doin' mate  moderating I see :thumbsup: I'm working far too much just recently so not too much time for ..... stuff.

Glad to hear you're keeping well Lauri. Kate told me you were all over hear but said nothing about you lot all running the show. 8)


----------



## Daz

Gimp. how's it going DTT?


----------



## Amphitrite

Hiya Mr T, good to see you here. :wave: 

Yep, this is where we've all been hiding.

I'm expecting to see the DIY forum increasing in size now... 

The Youpmeister


----------



## davethetester

Hi Kate

hyrdo filter perhaps :roll:


----------



## Amphitrite

Definitely.

Oh, and perhaps some LEDZ IN DA HOOD :twisted: 

You'd better get to work then :lol:


----------



## Lupin

kateyoup said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Oh, and perhaps some LEDZ IN DA HOOD :twisted:


What she said.

Hiya Dave.:wave:
Glad you're here. :twisted:


----------



## Lupin

kateyoup said:


> Hiya Mr T, good to see you here. :wave:
> 
> Yep, this is where we've all been hiding.


:mrgreen:


> I'm expecting to see the DIY forum increasing in size now...


:welldone:


> The Youpmeister


:roll: She didn't even maintained the Desert Island.:roll:
:bluelaugh:


----------



## davethetester

Hi Blue

i hope you are keeping Kate, Steve, Lauri and all in good order :lol: :thumbsup: 

How you doing mate


----------



## Lupin

davethetester said:


> Hi Blue
> 
> i hope you are keeping Kate, Steve, Lauri and all in good order :lol: :thumbsup:


Good order? Good idea. :twisted: I could make them fall in line before going to Desert Island with the exception of Kate who is the chieftain.:mrgreen: :crazy:


> How you doing mate


Just fine. Where did Daz go? :twisted: He's supposed to smell coffee right now and get chased with a bat.:brow:


----------



## Dizlal

Hello Dave and welcome :wave:


----------



## davethetester

Hi Nandoposis, a pleasure to meet you :wave:


----------



## dprUsh83

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Amphitrite

davethetester said:


> Hi Blue
> i hope you are keeping Kate, Steve, Lauri and all in good order :lol: :thumbsup:


Hey... we're not the ones with a frutcake bat fetish (don't ask). 

We're the ones struggling to keep him in order... right guys? :lol:


----------



## davethetester

kateyoup said:


> davethetester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blue
> i hope you are keeping Kate, Steve, Lauri and all in good order :lol: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... we're not the ones with a frutcake bat fetish (don't ask).
> 
> We're the ones struggling to keep him in order... right guys? :lol:
Click to expand...

Long may you dismally fail ......  

Hi dprUsh83 glad to be aboard :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

kateyoup said:


> davethetester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blue
> i hope you are keeping Kate, Steve, Lauri and all in good order :lol: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey... we're not the ones with a frutcake bat fetish (don't ask).
> 
> We're the ones struggling to keep him in order... right guys? :lol:
Click to expand...


I'm with ya one that one kate :lol:


----------



## Lupin

kateyoup said:


> We're the ones struggling to keep him in order... right guys? :lol:


What?:shock2: How dismal.:tongue: It was a typo.:mrgreen: I was the one trying to keep you, guys, in order.:tongue: :wink2:


----------



## Dizlal

Blue I don not know who you are, But everybody seems to think your abit freaky? are you?


----------



## Lupin

Nandoposis said:


> Blue I don not know who you are, But everybody seems to think your abit freaky? are you?


What makes you think of that?:tongue: Only my posts are cryptic.:mrgreen: Not freaky and neither is it me.:wink2: They're just blowing up their ego.:mrgreen:

And I just know the trick that might work. :twisted: The more they inflate their ego, the higher they fly like a balloon, the greater the fall. :twisted:


----------



## Dizlal

I think I'm starting to agree with them. Runawayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Lupin

Nandoposis said:


> I think I'm starting to agree with them. Runawayyyyyyyyy


:bluelaugh: :bluelaugh: You do that and I'll chase you with a bat(fruitcake, not real).:wink2: :bluelaugh:


----------



## Dizlal

I trust both Daz's and Kate's judgement, whats with the bat? you a bit fruity or kinked?


----------



## Lupin

Nandoposis said:


> I trust both Daz's and Kate's judgement, whats with the bat? you a bit fruity or kinked?


Just following Kate's suggestion for a kind of fruitcake.:tongue:


----------



## pleco_cory_fan

welcome to the forums


----------

